# 2007 Gordon Waterman 16 Tunnel



## Tx_Whipray (Sep 4, 2015)

perfection


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Yea baby that's a good looking boat


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Sexy AF


----------



## Stevie (Jun 27, 2017)

Thanks for the nice comments


----------



## Fritz (Jan 17, 2017)

What skiff will you replace her with?


----------



## Stevie (Jun 27, 2017)

Chittum Laguna Madre tunnel. Just visited Stuart, FL yesterday.


----------



## Tx_Whipray (Sep 4, 2015)

Hey Stevie, I got your message. I'll give you a call tomorrow. Sorry I haven't called sooner, but I'm so dang busy with work if I don't do something right away, I forget.


----------



## Stevie (Jun 27, 2017)

Tx_Whipray said:


> Hey Stevie, I got your message. I'll give you a call tomorrow. Sorry I haven't called sooner, but I'm so dang busy with work if I don't do something right away, I forget.


----------



## Stevie (Jun 27, 2017)

No worries. I'm traveling myself. Look forward to talking. Best,


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

Nice


----------



## robwill54 (Jan 18, 2011)

Love that color! Sweet skiff.


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 14, 2016)

Your skiff resume is like a dream sheet. What a gorgeous Gordon.


----------



## Stevie (Jun 27, 2017)

Thanks for all the nice comments.


----------



## Stevie (Jun 27, 2017)

not2shabby said:


> Your skiff resume is like a dream sheet. What a gorgeous Gordon.


I'm humbled by the beautiful skiffs posted on MS. Greatly appreciate all the knowledge shared here. Have enjoyed meeting very nice people here as well....


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

A really nice boat. Do you have any pics of the tunnel? I'm curious to see if it is like the tunnel on my 01 waterman or if Tom Gordon changed Chris M's tunnel design.


----------



## Stevie (Jun 27, 2017)

devrep said:


> A really nice boat. Do you have any pics of the tunnel? I'm curious to see if it is like the tunnel on my 01 waterman or if Tom Gordon changed Chris M's tunnel design.


I'm out of the country. Will send photos in a couple weeks. I think the tunnel design is same as later HB's. I saw Tre's 16 Waterman in POC at Vantage Marine and the tunnels are the same. Not sure Tre's year. Per Whipray, the later tunnel design changed.


----------



## Stevie (Jun 27, 2017)

Per *TxWhipray* the later tunnel designs changed


----------



## Stevie (Jun 27, 2017)

Sorry for the delay. Photos of tunnel. This boat will be for sale within a month Best,


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 14, 2016)

Stevie said:


> This boat will be for sale within a month


Does that mean your Laguna Madre is almost ready?


----------



## Tx_Whipray (Sep 4, 2015)

Man, this thing gives me a boat stiffy every time the thread gets bumped. I really wish my Whip was a center console.


----------



## Stevie (Jun 27, 2017)

Yes. Supposedly 3 weeks to a month from completion.


----------



## treydyer00 (Sep 14, 2009)

Stevie said:


> I'm out of the country. Will send photos in a couple weeks. I think the tunnel design is same as later HB's. I saw Tre's 16 Waterman in POC at Vantage Marine and the tunnels are the same. Not sure Tre's year. Per Whipray, the later tunnel design changed.


Stevie,

I think it was my 16' Whipray you saw at Forrest's. It's an '02. Tunnel looks the same. Only difference, which I can't tell from the photo, is that mine is vented in the front and has small holes in the transom just above the tunnel.


----------



## Stevie (Jun 27, 2017)

Hey Trey,

Yours is a beautiful boat. 

Will check to see whether my tunnel is vented.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

tunnel looks the same as mine except mine is vented.


----------

